# Another Mold or Plume thread



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Can you tell? Not sure if I can; even with magnification. Have an opinion, but would like to here some others.


----------



## Smokem94 (Mar 18, 2005)

Well, to me it looks like both!!!! The cap definitley has mold spots, but the rest looks like Plume.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Smokem94 said:


> Well, to me it looks like both!!!! The cap definitley has mold spots, but the rest looks like Plume.


:tpd: the cap does look like it has mold


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Dave, you need to stop buying all these old cigars. All the fresh ones I have are mold free.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks like plume on the body but mold on the cap to my unschooled eye.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BP22 said:


> Dave, you need to stop buying all these old cigars. All the fresh ones I have are mold free.


:r Yeah!

I concur with others that there's definitely mold on the cap. As for the white stuff, I'm having a hard time telling if it's mold or plume. My inclination is to say that it looks more spore-like than crystalline; but I'd need to see it in person to be sure. For now I'll say that it's a variant of mold, too.

Did I pass the quiz?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

The distinction I was trying to get at is made here:

http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?pos=-927

~d.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

looks like mold..
bloom is usually very uniform and powerder-ish looking (from my experience)..
mold starts to look thread-ish and spore..
there are definite mold spots on the cap (the blotches), and some of the rest is probably spored up mold..
i wouldn't doubt that there's some plume on them as well..
but they don't look smokeable anymore


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sorry Dave,

That is mold. They look like they are beyond smokeable as well.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

yep... it's our old friend mold...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

unfortunately that is what i suspected as well. very bummed out about it!!
these just came in a couple of days ago straight from the vendor. also had a bug hole and a bug crawling when i opened the box!! the worst part is that the vendor has not replied to any emails and their phone number goes to a mailbox that has been full for days. everything else from there has been fine, but that does not excuse this lack of customer service. not a good sign!?!:c 

if there is any elder who knows any of the people running some of the newly featured shops; please PM me!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Is that an ERDM Lonsdale? Just curious.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

hollywood said:


> unfortunately that is what i suspected as well. very bummed out about it!!
> these just came in a couple of days ago straight from the vendor. also had a bug hole and a bug crawling when i opened the box!! the worst part is that the vendor has not replied to any emails and their phone number goes to a mailbox that has been full for days. everything else from there has been fine, but that does not excuse this lack of customer service. not a good sign!?!:c
> 
> if there is any elder who knows any of the people running some of the newly featured shops; please PM me!


Not sure of the vendor but some of these folks take off around Christmas and other holidays or maybe a little covered up with issues from the Christmas buying. I am sure the vendor will make it right with you if they are trustworthy and you have dealt with them before. RJT


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

RJT said:


> Not sure of the vendor but some of these folks take off around Christmas and other holidays or maybe a little covered up with issues from the Christmas buying. I am sure the vendor will make it right with you if they are trustworthy and you have dealt with them before. RJT


I hope so - this one is one that I have used in the past and have had no issues thus far. Still the acid test will be the response to Dave in this case.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

This may sound silly, have you tried using a black light. Crystals usually will enhance under that light and mold will not.

I dont know if it will work on plume as the crystals are so small.........


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

hollywood said:


> unfortunately that is what i suspected as well. very bummed out about it!!
> these just came in a couple of days ago straight from the vendor. also had a bug hole and a bug crawling when i opened the box!! the worst part is that the vendor has not replied to any emails and their phone number goes to a mailbox that has been full for days. everything else from there has been fine, but that does not excuse this lack of customer service. not a good sign!?!:c
> 
> if there is any elder who knows any of the people running some of the newly featured shops; please PM me!


I think some vendors have taken off for the holidays. I've been trying to get in touch with a vendor about making a purchase and haven't recieved any response.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Here's a decent plume pic.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Try brushing it off with a sof cloth. If it comes off easily....no worries.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

if its mold, it's the strangest I've ever seen. If I were a bettin man, I'd say its plume crystals, and damn unusual ones at that. How many 65 year old plumes or even mold for that matter does one see? 
OTOH, if it were mold, those sticks would be in a much different state thasn they are. 
Enjoy!


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Those who guessed mold AND plume are correct, IMO. Mold is patchy and
looks more like tufts than crystals. Plume is even and powdery, clumped and crystally, 
or associates with tooth in the wrapper as white sticks that can look like worms. 
But on the cap, I would say mold. All just my opinion.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

donp said:


> if its mold, it's the strangest I've ever seen. If I were a bettin man, I'd say its plume crystals, and damn unusual ones at that. How many 65 year old plumes or even mold for that matter does one see?
> OTOH, if it were mold, those sticks would be in a much different state thasn they are.
> Enjoy!


uh... you can clearly see the little mold spore stalks in the picture.

Aw hell, no one ever believes me...


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

moki said:


> uh... you can clearly see the little mold spore stalks in the picture.
> 
> Aw hell, no one ever believes me...


With a face like that.....can you blame us?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

moki said:


> uh... you can clearly see the little mold spore stalks in the picture.
> 
> Aw hell, no one ever believes me...


yeah. there are definitely lots of spores going on. i took more pics last night of more sticks. found what might be some plume, but unfortunately more mold than anything. can also see water damage on the bands.


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

moki said:


> uh... you can clearly see the little mold spore stalks in the picture.
> 
> Aw hell, no one ever believes me...


I agree with you Moki, that stick certainly looks like it has mold.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Ouch those bands tell the tale, don't they. If they got damp enough to discolor the bands then it's easy to believe that it's mold.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Looks like someone owes you a new box. Sorry to see that.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

moki said:


> uh... you can clearly see the little mold spore stalks in the picture.
> 
> Aw hell, no one ever believes me...


Moki: I was in error, I thought Hollywood was referring to his cigars he got in a tin from the 1940's. I didnt look closely enough at the labels until after I posted. The one looks like mold on the cap (the ERDM?) but on the other one with the sticklike white growths, are a tossup to me, simply because I have never seen any kind of molds like that. But crystals can take on some unusual shapes.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Did get word from the vendor; and all is being taken care of. They stepped up and ended with great customer service. Back to all smiles.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

hollywood said:


> Did get word from the vendor; and all is being taken care of. They stepped up and ended with great customer service. Back to all smiles.


Glad to see this ended well for you.


----------

